# Nearest Neighbor Source Scaling



## ShishKebab (Jun 19, 2016)

Hey fellas,

I do a lot of Retro content on my channel, which naturally includes a lot of pixel art and 240p video device captures.  When I scale these up to my 1080p canvas, the filtering makes them look pretty blurry; I'd way rather everything be scaled using nearest neighbor to keep pixels sharp.  Is this a feasible option?

My current solution is to scale up my pixel art using Paint and save it as a separate file from the original, and as for retro game captures, I just have to deal.

Thanks!


----------



## Sapiens (Jun 19, 2016)

I believe point filtering is planned for 0.15.0.


----------



## ShishKebab (Jun 19, 2016)

Excellent!  Thanks for the information.

I'm also considering upscaling using a dedicated device like a Framemeister.  I use the XCAPTURE-1 and splitting off the video cables to send one to the CRT and the other through a Framemeister and to the XCAPTURE would produce a great image, but there's another weird issue I'm not sure it would solve: 240p and 480i games like NES and SNES seem to only show up at 30fps on the capture, and I've spent a fair amount of time going through toggling every single option to figure out what's causing it.  It may be related to the XCAPTURE recognizing the 240p image as 480i, but I'm not sure.  Hoping someone with proper video standard knowledge may know.


----------

